# finally snapped a few pics



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

since it seems every time I take the 335d out of the garage it rains on her (including the trip home from the dealership) I never have her clean long enough to take pics, so today as soon as I finished giving her her 4th bath in a month and a quick wipe down with Maguiers quick wax. I thought I better take some before ya'll claimed I was just posing.
so here she is
2011 335d Blk Saph met/gry dak leather/dk burl walnut trim,prem/sport/heated seats, paddle shifter wheel/ipod integration.
















































she is up to 1400 miles and I am loving her more with each drive!!!


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice. I like the color combo.


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Rain in Texas? I like the car though.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

you oughta see how green we are down here this year!! Just look at the background in the pics:thumbup:


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Very nice looking! :thumbup:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Kanuck said:


> Rain in Texas? I like the car though.


It's Texass!!!

Ain't you ever seen it rain like a cow pissing on a flat rock?

Cliché: It's raining like a cow pissing on a flat rock

Cliché: It's raining like a cow pissing on a flat rock 
Explanation: 1. It is raining very hard.
2. There is a lot of rain coming down. 
Country: United States 
Origin:

You city folks are sumthin else! :dunno:

Karl, great looking car. Hate to see it after you run through some cow dung though!:rofl:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Karl,

Where are the sport shifters? They must have changed them from the 2010 MY?


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

if you look at the interior shot, you can see the right hand side one, its pull for upshift and the left is pull for down shift, they are placed well for me and work nicely, others with different hand sizing maybe have a different opinion but they fit me.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

nice looking car


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

KarlB said:


> if you look at the interior shot, you can see the right hand side one, its pull for upshift and the left is pull for down shift, they are placed well for me and work nicely, others with different hand sizing maybe have a different opinion but they fit me.


So it looks like it is a larger sized paddle. Can you shift up and down from same shifter or do you have to use the right one for one direction and the left for the other? That would seem a bit wierd to me. I'm pretty happy with the standard rig like I have on my 2010. Just thumb it down and finger it up.:thumbup:


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

No pull back towards the driver only and right is up shifting, left is down shifting. I can see where if one got used to your system the new one would be awkward.
Since this is the first paddle shift car I have owned it works well for me. About the only complaint I have about the 335d is that t doesnt come in a Manual Transmission but it wasnt enough of a deal breaker for me to buy the 335I instead.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

KarlB said:


> No pull back towards the driver only and right is up shifting, left is down shifting. I can see where if one got used to your system the new one would be awkward.
> Since this is the first paddle shift car I have owned it works well for me. About the only complaint I have about the 335d is that t doesnt come in a Manual Transmission but it wasnt enough of a deal breaker for me to buy the 335I instead.


I don't think the manual shift is a great idea on the diesel. The power band (rpm) is very narrow and you'd be shifting too frequently, IMHO.

I have a manual on my Montero, and it kind of sucks when in the low speed area, stop light to say 50mph. It has a 5 speed. Acceleration is definitely not a strong point. And trying to pass on dangerous, narrow, Central American roads can be very challanging.

Again, the 335d with 6 speed Auto is a winner hands down.:thumbup:


----------

